# Bearded Dragons Living Together



## The_Monk (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm interested in getting a Bearded Dragon and would also like to breed them. Hopefully someone on the site will have kept them. I've read keeping males together is not wise (obviously they're not gonna breed  ) but is keeping a male and female together OK or should they be seperate and then put together for mating and then seperated again? I've googled for caresheets and found 100's of pages but none really on keeping them together. Also someone said two is a handful, should I perhaps get one and then just buy them a partner later on?

Any information would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## gotmantids (Jul 11, 2005)

For the most part, keeping a male and female together is OK, though if they weren't raised together then it may be a problem. They also need to be relatively the same age/size. An adult bearded dragon will eat a baby!


----------



## The_Monk (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the quick response. I'd be getting two babies but I'd really have to hope the store knows how to sex them as I'd be getting off the net.


----------



## gotmantids (Jul 11, 2005)

Baby beardies can't be sexed that young as far as I know. Hopefully you'll get lucky though


----------



## Andrew (Jul 11, 2005)

Ive had a beardie for almost five years now, and just recently got another one. They are some of the best pets you can keep.  

Keeping a male and a female together 24/7 is not a good idea. The male will put too much stress on the female by constantly trying to breed. The best thing to do would be to have the female in her own cage, and just put her together with the male for breeding. After they breed move her back to her cage.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

